# Since I learned to ride a bicycle



## Matisse2

Hi to everyone, 
I'm writing an essay about my favourite hobby which is riding bike.
I would like to know how to say in chinese " Since I learned to ride a bycicle": 自骑会了以后 or 自会骑了以后 which one is correct?


----------



## NewAmerica

Both would be correct based on their context
The former emphasizes more the riding a bicycle, and the latter the ability of riding.
You are joyful after riding the bicycle successfully. (The situation of the former)
You are proud of yourself after having acquired the ability to ride a bicycle.(The situation of the latter)


----------



## Skatinginbc

Matisse2 said:


> Since I learned to ride a bycicle": 自骑会了以后 or 自会骑了以后 which one is correct?


Neither of them, based on the limited context you provided (i.e., 自從學會騎腳踏車).  For example，you may say 自從學會騎腳踏車，我每天靠它逛街踏青, 愛不釋手.

The use of 自 as a standalone morpheme ==> archaism (e.g.,  自學會以來, 每日靠其逛街踏青, 愛不釋手).

了 ==> modern feature.  Its register simply does not go well with the use of 自 as a standalone morpheme.

騎會：finally acquire the skill of riding after repeated practice.
會騎：be able to ride


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

会骑，similar to 会说会读会讲， able to ride, or even skilled at riding.

骑会， similar to 看会学会，able to ride through riding.

脚蹋车（or 自行车）should be inserted into your sentence if it is not mentioned before.


----------



## SuperXW

会骑 know how to ride
骑会 ride until knowing how to do it


----------



## Matisse2

The context is : 从小我爸爸就教我怎么骑自行车。自骑会了以后，我骑自行车骑得越来越快


----------



## Skatinginbc

從小, 爸爸就教我騎自行車.   自打會騎以來，我就越騎越快(, 在大馬路上與汽車比速，罔顧安全 ).
Or 爸爸教我騎自行車, 我起初東倒西歪,  但騎了又騎, 終於騎會了.

Compare:
自從會說英文，我就愛露幾句.
自從會說了(幾個英文單字)，我就...
自從說會了(英文)，我就...


----------



## NewAmerica

组合很重要：

Skating *会玩*英语，玩了好几年了。

玩了好几年，Skating *玩会*了英语没？


----------



## Skatinginbc

語境：自從 (自，自打，打從，etc.)...我(就)...

自從我會玩英語，我就天天玩.
自從我會玩了英語，我就天天玩 (怪怪的)
自從我玩會了英語，我就不玩了.
自從我玩會了英語，我就天天玩 (怪怪的)


----------



## NewAmerica

将Skating代入，完全没问题呀：

自從我玩會了英語，我就天天玩 ===>>>自從Skating玩會了英語，Skating就天天玩（这显然是个事实了 ——把“Skating就天天玩”改成“他就天天玩”更顺畅。）。


----------



## Skatinginbc

你作夢也夢到我嗎？否則怎麼連舉個例子，也硬把我扯進去？ 

你說的或許有理.  雖然我個人不會這麼說，「自從騎會了(自行車)以後，我就天天騎著去上學」可能也行.  但總覺得前面得強調「試了又試，騎了又騎」的過程，而不是簡簡單單的「從小爸爸就教我騎自行車」.


----------



## NewAmerica

你并未意识到这是你自我设置的情境障碍。
英语的提高没有至境，说“玩会”了本身就是夸大其词。英美作家为了写好一篇文章，不知要推敲多少次。真的玩会了？
骑自行车同理。专业骑手为了提高纪录，仍然要摔无数的跟头。“会”字标准不同，根本就没有止境。


----------



## Skatinginbc

會X ==> 能做、會做、知道怎麼做某事，至於做得好不好，就另當別論了 (e.g., 會騎但騎不快，會說但說不標準，會下象棋但下不好)

X會 ==> 經歷多次嘗試與錯誤，終於成功了.  雖然進步的過程可能是漸進的，由「不會」跳到「會」, 猶如 click 的一聲, 突然 everything falls into place，有種 epiphany 的感覺, 像打開開關，燈突然亮起來似的一個moment.  這個二分法的「會」(vs. 「不會」)，是主觀的「會」，指達到主觀 satisfactory or desired outcome.

Since I learned to ride a bicycle ==> 會騎 (但不一定騎得好)


----------

